# Famous scrapers when they were under construction



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Got images of known skyscrapers when they were still under construction?

Here are some

John Hancock (Chicago)









Bank Of China (Hong Kong)


















Woolworth Building (New York)


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

cool idea. this is like before they were stars kind of a thing


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

You can also see that type of frames they used to construct the skyscrapers.

Anyway, more images

World Trade Centre (New York)









Chrysler Building (New York)









Sears Tower (Chicago)









Cityhall Tower (Tokyo)









Swiss Re (London)


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

One of the oldest skyscraper construction pics - the MetLife Tower in New York, taken 1908! 










The Flatiron, taken around 1901


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

There's a neat pic somewhere in the forum of a half-finished CN Tower too.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> There's a neat pic somewhere in the forum of a half-finished CN Tower too.


Here's one pic that I found


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Transamerica Pyramid (San Francisco)


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*OCBC Centre 1970s*









*Skyscraper boom, 1970s*


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*OUB Centre*










*Temasek Tower*









*Swissotel the Stamford, former world's tallest hotel*









*UOB Plaza One*









*CPF Building, DBS Centre, UIC Building*









*Republic Plaza*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*2 IFC, HK*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Cool thread 

Here's the Gherkin, a.k.a. SwissRe: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315471


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Great thread. Cool to see how little was around Sears at the time of construction.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Some I found:


----------



## Paulie Walnuts (Oct 8, 2005)

DamienK said:


> One of the oldest skyscraper construction pics - the MetLife Tower in New York, taken 1908!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metlife is amazing. Still the most beautiful skyscraper ever


----------



## reignman (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool thread kay:
Seems I will save all photos in this thread


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

cool thread!

*1 Canada Sq, London*









*Seattle Space Needle, Seattle*

















*BT Tower (ex-Post Office Tower), London*

















*Pearl Orient TV Tower, Shanghai*









*Burj Al Arab, Dubai*









*Petronas Towers, KL*

















*Taipei 101, Taipei*









*Eureka Tower, Melbourne*


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

*messeturm, frankfurt*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Not exactly a "skyscraper", but an interesting (and very old) photo of one of London's most famous landmarks:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmm, I allways thought it was much older than that.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Eiffel Tower (Paris)




























Cityhall (Los Angeles)


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

--


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*CCTV TOWER BEIJING*


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

mayor tower mexico city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some of my photos of CCTV Beijing from 2007-9 :


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

WANCH said:


> Woolworth Building (New York)



To think that picture is 100 years old, NY must have looked so extraordinary to visitors at the time.


----------



## skyscraperlover9595 (Sep 15, 2009)

Comcast Center:

























The Murano:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

some pics I've found of the Atomium in Brussels..

Now








http://www.essential-architecture.com/MISC/30 atomium.jpg










http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/blogs/themoment/posts/102208nytcold3.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3036/2432624580_f7e810d955.jpg









http://www.expatica.com/upload/atomiumBW-girls.gif

some video of it's construction..


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Petronas Towers*










*1996*









*Present*


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

*30 St Mary Axe, London, UK*


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

US Bank (Los Angeles)


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
1988









Source: Wikimedia Commons

Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt
1996









Source: Wikimedia Commons









Source: Wikimedia Commons

RCA Building / GE Building (Rockefeller Center), New York City
1932









Source: Wikimedia Commons









© 2010 ALAFOTO.com

^ This is the site where the famous photo _Lunchtime atop a Skyscraper_ was taken.


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

Bob! said:


> Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
> 1988
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of reminds me of the Broadgate Tower in London...


----------

